# Concrete sealant experts here?



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Had a stamped concrete patio constructed this past April. Couple questions. The concrete looks like this after getting it wet. Is this normal? Looks cool IMO but wondering if this is due to a bad sealant.

Does a product like Cool Pool Decking work? Patio gets super hot. And has anyone ever put in an additive to reduce slipping?

If I have to strip the old sealant and apply new I am considering doing something to address heat and slipping.

Dry


Wet


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Can anyone suggest whats needed to reseal my new patio? Installed and sealed in April but now I want to add something like Shark Grip to reduce slipping. Can I simply power wash and reseal? Wasnt sure because of the age.

Heres what was applied in April.


----------



## marklouisg997 (2 mo ago)

The guys who did my concrete patio recommended to use acrylic sealers. These provide good protection against water and chloride intrusion.


----------



## DFWdude (Aug 28, 2020)

marklouisg997 said:


> The guys who did my concrete patio recommended to use acrylic sealers. These provide good protection against water and chloride intrusion.


agreed, but these are very slippery when wet. Be sure to use something to increase cof.


----------

